# Whats that white stuff in chicken cooks out ? fat ?



## Mike N (Aug 4, 2004)

Does anyone know whats that white stuff in chicken that comes out while cooking ?
Is it fat ? because i cut all fat of my chicken or is there some just in the chicken.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

its the liquids, bloods and "juices" being cooked. Not to worry, perfectly normal.


----------

